
et al. - tosh
https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=qGuYgMsAAAAJ&hl=en
======
rvz
The backstory on the stardom of Professor Et Al and Dr. Author on Google
Scholar is here: [http://ideophone.org/some-things-you-need-to-know-about-
goog...](http://ideophone.org/some-things-you-need-to-know-about-google-
scholar/)

Essentially, both of these 'authors' are regarded as highly cited in numerous
papers for obvious reasons and means you shouldn't take the citations on
Google Scholar at face value.

Clever hack nevertheless.

